# Haunted Radio (06/27/12)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue our "Summer of slaughter" with news on Wolfman Mac and the Erebus Haunted Attraction, Wiard's Orchards' Night Terrors, the Haunted Hotel, Knott's Scary Farm, Face Off Season 3 Premiere, Curse Of Chucky, Jurassic Park 4, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and then we review the Twilight Zone episode, "It's A Good Life." Then, our demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the song, "Little Space Girl." All of this and so much more on the June 27 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

